# Bone density dx ?



## fisherdawnmarie (Aug 22, 2008)

I have several bone density reports that read the reason for the procedure is osteoporosis. The impression reads compatible with osteoporosis. Can you use osteoporosis as a diagnosis?

Thank you.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 22, 2008)

If it is orderd with the dx of osteoporosis, then yes.


----------



## pharmon (Aug 22, 2008)

If the exam is for a screening for osteo, I use v82.81 if its not found, I don't use the osteo code as secondary.


----------



## Hariharan (Aug 31, 2008)

If the reason for visit is Screening or Bone mineral density is stated then it is considered as Screening, Use V82.81 as primary dx and the codition should be coded as Secondary dx even osteoporosis and V49.81.If the header osteoporosis and report says compatible with osteoporosis, then we can look out for the T score if it More then -2.5 its only a hint but its better to code V82.81 rather then coding compatible condition.....

Thanks,
HariHaran CPC


----------

